# ""     ,

## V00D00People

,  ,  ,     ,            ..  ..      ,      ''''.          ,         . 
-,           ,   , , .     ,   ,         ,            ( ).   , ,         (     ''-''),       .   ,  ,  .       ,     ( !     ,    ,        ,   ,       ).     , ,   ''''  .     .      ,        . -     ,      ,           .         ,    ,       ,      ,      .
 .     .       ,       , '' ''     PH- ,     ( ,  ).         -.          ,     . ,    -            ().                , .    ,      ,            .      (    ,      .     ( )).   ,    .           ,      .     .     ,         .           ,   . 
 , .     .      -  .    -.  ,      ''''.  , -,  .       .   '' ,    ,   , ,      ,   -  .
 . ,      ,    . , ,      .        -,  -  ,       .    .          /        .     ,          ,    .    ,    ,         .   .    ,     ,   ,   . 
-,             ,  .            ,         .   
() Nirvana

----------


## Def

http://www.bla-bla-bla.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=291 
   .  ,  ,    .

----------


## __

,   ,      ,   ... 
  ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ,      , *  ...*  ** ,

   - ...

----------


## Tail

> - ...

   !    :"    ";)       :))

----------


## __

,   ...    ()

----------


## Adelina

> ,   ...    ()

  ,      :blum2:

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      :blum2:

  ?  ? _      ,   ....

----------


## Adelina

, ...         ;)

----------


## __

))))

----------


## madcat

> ,   ,      ,   ... 
>   ,

    ? ;)

----------


## Def

> ? ;)

   .      ? 
   ? :)

----------


## madcat

> .      ? 
>    ? :)

      :)))

----------


## Def

> :)))

   .:on_the_quiet:

----------


## __

> ? ;)

    ,    ))))     (  ):blush:

----------


## Adelina

> ,    ))))     (  ):blush:

    :prankster:

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    ))))     (  ):blush:

     .

----------

:)))

----------


## __

> :prankster:

      ...     ,   ....

----------


## Tail

:(

----------


## __

> :(

  , " "

----------


## Tail

NO COMMENTS:suicide2:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ...     ,   ....

    ,     . :)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ...     ,   ....

      ...!
      ?

----------

> ...!
>       ?

    :)

----------


## Elvi$

> :)

         :D

----------

